# subchorionic haematoma



## stephandBaby

I have been told I have a subchorionic haematoma that is 10mm big.Whilethedoctor saysI havenothing to worry about I stillam.I am 7 weeks pregnant. Is10mm big or small ?


----------



## Ladybugs

I think 10mm is pretty small - just 1cm. I have a sch and mine is 54mm x 48mm and its classed as medium. Have you had any bleeding yet? x


----------



## stephandBaby

i had blood in my urine but only in 2 trips to the bathroom and brown discharge a few times when i wiped ( sorry, abit graphic haha) but now i have no discharge


----------



## Ladybugs

It sounds tiny to me then :winkwink: I had a massive bleed at 11.5 weeks and honestly thought we had lost the baby. Turns out it was just the sch. Im on bed rest whilst still bleeding (more spotting now really) but I do notice if I try to do too much the bleeding gets heavier. 
If docs arent too bothered then Id say just try and relax (believe me I know how hard that actually is!) just make sure you take it easy and dont lift anything you cant lift with one hand (what my drs told me). If the bleeding gets worse or goes red then go straight to hospital. 
I was also told not to worry about the bleeding even if it comes back again after a break, so long as its not red, no clots and your in no pain baby is probably fine. 
Good luck! :flower:


----------



## babyfever27

I was diagnosed with 2 SCH as well beginning at 10 weeks. My first SCH measured 4cmx1cm but then grew to 8cmx2cm by week 11. I was then put on strict bed rest and it began to get smaller. Al though I have 2 SCH now, they are much smaller and stable. I had 3 episodes of very heavy (gushing) bleeding and 10+ weeks of stable bleeding/spotting. The bleeding stopped around 20 weeks but began again 2 weeks ago. Just take it very easy and rest as much as possible. My peri believes strict bed rest helps, which it did for me.

Also, if you need additional SCH support, babycenter.com has a really big SCH support group. I found it very helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## Amy-x

Try not to worry, but I know that its easier said than done. When I was pregnant I was diagnosed with the same problem, I can't now remember what size mine was though. I had a lot of bleeding, lasted a good month or 2 until it healed itself and skip forward about 35 or 30 weeks.. I had a perfectly healthy baby girl. Good luck. :)


----------



## Bartness

I had an SCH. Woke up soaked in blood at about 10 wks. I was convinced I lost the baby. Went to the ER, the doc couldnt find a heart beat. OH thought "well maybe you werent just pregnant, and you have your period" went for an ultrasouond and there the baby was, strong heart beat bouncing around like a little jumping bean! Bleed again at 11.5 wks, was on bed rest for a week.

Jaxon will be a year old on November, 20th. 

Try not to worry. Im sure everything will be fine.


----------



## aliss

I have one too, not sure of the measurements, have my appointment today to discuss


----------



## socitycourty

I have one too! I have been so scared and worried but it appears they are somewhat common.

I don't have the size of mine but it was classed as "small"

My dr. said pelvic rest and no heavy lifting and no exercise except walking. I am working part time and spend my afternoons resting.

I have so far only had brown discharge for a few days. I am not in any pain, except ligament pains and such.

They did find a heartbeat at 5 weeks, 5 days which was amazing.


----------



## EMC0528

Mine is classified as small. They said it was little to no risk to baby, just take it easy. I find if I do too much I get a little bit of red spotting. If your doctor isn't worried then I would say yours is probably small:)


----------



## stephandBaby

Thanks everyone. Definitely puts my mind at ease. I uavemt had any bleeding in nearly 2 weeks


----------



## MommaG

I am 10wks and have a 2 cm sch, was told I had a 50/50 chance of losing the pregnancy, and that bedrest didnt matter (by ER doc)...I have been off work since, and despite being told bedrest would make no difference, I have been taking it easy..I only had 1 episode of bleeding which was fairly small, and no cramping. That was over 2 weeks ago and I have had no symptoms since! Second ultrasound is today, I'm hoping for good news!!!


----------



## aliss

My bleeding has started up again a few days ago :( Pretty heavy too


----------



## stephandBaby

Aliss, I heard that some woman continue to have period like bleeding all through their pregnancy. Some even have when their period is due normally. I'm sure everything is perfect for you and the worst thing you can do is stress. But seeing your doctor is the best thing x


----------



## brook2012

hey I've read your thread nd... I found out yesterday that I have a small sch.. this is all new 2 me nd I'm kind of scared... I dnt wanna miscarry :(


----------



## stephandBaby

Don't be scared. Talk to your doc and do more research, just take it easy :)


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I have a SCH too, I find the a bleed for an hour if I do anything strenuous...sex, lifting etc etc does anyone else have this too? I'm 6 weeks.


----------



## Garnet

I had one too during my 6th week and it bled out. It was like having a period for an hour. I noticed that if I rested it went away. I had spotty bleeding up to 12 weeks. Baby is fine and it corrected itself and I'm 14 weeks...


----------



## niamhers29

This is my third pregnancy (i am 12w3d) and i am attending Limerick Maternity. I started spotting at 8/9 weeks and thought the worst. However it turned out i had a sac of blood in the uterus which was found by ultrasound on the 5/11/11 but wasnt fully confirmed as they were questioning whether it was ectopic also, it was very upsetting. I was admitted for the weekend and monitered and after another scan on the monday 7/11/11 they confirmed a uterine pregnancy and a subchorionic hematoma aka blood clot. I was discharged and told to rest but to contact them anytime if i got worried or the bleeding increased. They also booked another US for 22/11/11.

On the 15/11/11 the bleeding did increase so i rang admissions and they said to come straight in for a scan. I live roughly two hours from the maternity so i was frightened and worried the whole drive there. I had another scan and everything showed fine with the baby but the bleed had gotten a small bit bigger. So they let me home and said REST. I did that, and then went back on the 22/11/11 (last tuesday) had another scan, hoping i would be told that everything was clearing up and reabsorbing...To my disappointment i was told by the sonographer (i ask alot of questions) that they were two new bleeds and that the original blood clot had got a little bigger.....and to go back up to admissions and they would advise me on what road to take next......

To my shock and surprise the clot had quadrupled in size in the week :o( i was so upset but the doctor i had couldnt have been nicer. As i live so far from the hospital she wanted me to be admitted but due to my emotional distress she didnt push it and allowed me home as long as i rested loads! It was then she said Partial Placental Abruption...

Also on the 23/11/11 due to my blood type i had to have an anti D injection...

I am frightened now cause everytime i go for a check up and scan now i'm afraid the clot and two other bleeds will have got worse or worst case scenario my baby will no longer have a heartbeat.

Has anyone else experienced this at all. What kind of care did you receive? I feel completely alone and don't know should i have stayed in hospital or not. I have my first official Ante Natal next wednesday and instead of looking forward to it i am dreading it. I love my little baby already and don't know what to expect over the next six months. However, i am the type i need to know EVERY outcome possible!

Oh My partner has BEEN FANTASTIC through all of this too. I couldn't be luckier in that sense.

Please help girls i need a friend right now!

measurements were 2cm by 1.5cm its now 8cm by 2.4cm or along those lines......


----------



## Impatientfor2

I found out a few days ago that I have a SCH. I don't know the size but only bled a little bit once, a week and a half ago (wiped and there was red on toilet paper but none in toilet- more than spotting though). Since then I have had brown spotting, usually just little when I wipe, but three times it has gotten on my underwear. I'm on pelvic rest, and though dr didn't seem concerned, I am! 

Niamhers- I don't have any advice, but try to stay positive. Stressing won't help at all. I like to talk to my little baby and encourage it to "hang on" in there. I hope you get some good news this next time.


----------



## Ginaerhol

i had one at an 8 week scan that was more than 4 times the size of the baby it was 70mm x 68 mm or something like that. I had a few massive bleeds and then bled lightly continuously until 19 weeks and i am now 34 weeks pregnant and had no problems since xxx


----------

